# Sonics Blowing Whistle in Preparation for Bulls Tonight



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like the Sonics and McMillan are a touch too WEAK to make a run come playoff time. 

Say what you will about Skiles, but whining about officiating isn't something he gets hung up about. I think he's teaching our players to take responsibility and play. I'm willing to bet we've been screwed over by officiating a lot worse than Seattle this year.



> NEW YORK — *Their three straight losses last week, the Sonics believe, coincide with a change in the way officials are interpreting the NBA's revised hand-check rule. *
> Before the season, the league tweaked the definition of the rule to try to increase scoring. The no-contact emphasis doesn't allow defenders to touch perimeter players with the ball, and no team benefited from the rule change more than the Sonics.
> 
> 
> ...


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002206848_soniglance14.html

*You Go Rashard! :clap: *
<!--STCFIRST-->


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/216013_sonx15.html 





> Four days isn't enough time for all the scratches to heal.
> 
> Not that the Sonics need any scars to remember a three-point loss to the Chicago Bulls on Friday at KeyArena. *The Bulls defense rubbed the Sonics raw*, leaving them with motivation that is more than skin deep heading into tonight's game at the United Center.
> 
> ...





*blood on the horns!*


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

Sonics ready for rematch with upstart Bulls



> CHICAGO -- Four days isn't enough time for all the scratches to heal.
> 
> *Not that the Sonics need any scars to remember a three-point loss to the Chicago Bulls on Friday at KeyArena. The Bulls defense rubbed the Sonics raw, leaving them with motivation that is more than skin deep heading into tonight's game at the United Center.*
> 
> ...


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/216013_sonx15.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

i just posted this in your other seattle moaning about the bulls defense thread.

merge?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*



mizenkay said:


> i just posted this in your other seattle moaning about the bulls defense thread.
> 
> merge?


Absolutely! Great minds think alike?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

More Allen whining. Think the refs will be taking care of Ray, Ray tonight?



> That’s when the Sonics made a run behind Ray Allen. Allen had an extremely difficult night, missing 12-of-16 shot attempts while being guarded by Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> *At one point toward the end of the third quarter, Allen shot a baseline jumper, and as he released it he said to referee Danny Crawford, “See that? He’s hitting my arm every time.” The ball sailed long for an air ball.*


http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/sonics/story/4675300p-4329578c.html


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

Let's hope Bulls players and coaches have read what Nate and Allen have said. I hope the Bullies come out the first period and play their doberman style defense and have the Sonics b*tching and moaning from the get-go.

I am pumped for this game. I think i'll read and watch Henry V right before tip-off. Especially reading/watching Henry's Speech @ Harfleur.










"Once more unto the breach dear friends, once more......

"And you, good yeoman,
Whose limbs were made in England, show us here
The mettle of your pasture; let us swear
That you are worth your breeding; which I doubt not:
For there is none of you so mean and base,
That hath not noble luster in your eyes.
I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips,
Straining upon the start. The game's afoot:
Follow your spirit, and upon this charge
Cry 'God for *KIRK*, *EDDY*, and St. *SKILES!!!*"


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yall just need to close your mouths- none of you have anything on the Sonics and none of your players have anything on Ray Allen, so stop talking until you prove otherwise, if yall was ballin in the West you would't even be a playoff team and you know it


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> yall just need to close your mouths- none of you have anything on the Sonics and none of your players have anything on Ray Allen, so stop talking until you prove otherwise, if yall was ballin in the West you would't even be a playoff team and you know it


Strange, but the Bulls are 14-13 against the West, and that includes the 7 straight we lost in our season-opening 9 game winning streak. Since then, we are 14-6 vs the West and only 18-13 against the East.

BTW, the Bulls do have one thing on the Sonics: A VICTORY in Seattle.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Strange, but the Bulls are 14-13 against the West, and that includes the 7 straight we lost in our season-opening 9 game winning streak. Since then, we are 14-6 vs the West and only 18-13 against the East.
> 
> BTW, the Bulls do have one thing on the Sonics: A VICTORY in Seattle.




gee yay- and we'll have a win in Chicago tonight, so what's that mean?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

NBD...McMillan is just stealing a page from Phil Jackson's book on how to publicly manipulate officials before the game even begins. Bulls fans, lets not forget that Jackson was one of the all-time whiners when we were winning those six championships.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

Allan and the sonics should be spending more time thinking about their play and not the refs, payback, the bulls, or some other bs. The problems is the sonics have been playing flat the last couple of weeks. They have still won some games but they do not look as sharp as a month ago. Even i beating the knicks on sunday they were down most of the game to a pretty weak knicks team. march is a long month of the season and ths sonics IMHO are in a funk. If they think they can win tonight by fluffing the refs they are in deep touble. The bulls will be pumped up for their first home game in a week.

david


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> yall just need to close your mouths- none of you have anything on the Sonics and none of your players have anything on Ray Allen, so stop talking until you prove otherwise, if yall was ballin in the West you would't even be a playoff team and you know it


ya'll still got beat, shut the (nomasked cursing) up

the sonics really ain't that hot, last year ya'll was HORRIBLE too..this year ya'll just happen to figure out the ONLY thing ya'll are good at and tried to run with it..ya'll won't even make it out of the first round with that style

ray allen & rodmonavic are leavin next year, so i'll be on your board to talk trash to you when ya'll don't win more than 20 games next season


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

The ROY said:


> ya'll still got beat, shut the fukk up
> 
> the sonics really ain't that hot, last year ya'll was HORRIBLE too..this year ya'll just happen to figure out the ONLY thing ya'll are good at and tried to run with it..ya'll won't even make it out of the first round with that style
> 
> ray allen & rodmonavic are leavin next year, so i'll be on your board to talk trash to you when ya'll don't win more than 20 games next season


don't worry about the ROY. the sonices will be back to under .500 next year when ray, ray bolts Seattle for somewhere else.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> gee yay- and we'll have a win in Chicago tonight, so what's that mean?


Are you rigging the game? Cause I'm not sure how you can be certain of a W playing a team that kicked your arse at your own place a few days ago. Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> yall just need to close your mouths- none of you have anything on the Sonics and none of your players have anything on Ray Allen, so stop talking until you prove otherwise, if yall was ballin in the West you would't even be a playoff team and you know it


I love it when immature fools spout off. No one was saying anything about how good or bad your team is. They were pointing out that the Sonics were complaining. And they were. Try to stay on point.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

The Sonics have to realize that in the playoffs play gets more physical. They should adjust rather than whine.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> gee yay- and we'll have a win in Chicago tonight, so what's that mean?


It means you're either psychic or extremely premature...


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

I was told that the Sonics are a much better team on the road than at home.

Then again....the Bulls are much better at home than on the road. :biggrin:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> yall just need to close your mouths- none of you have anything on the Sonics and none of your players have anything on Ray Allen, so stop talking until you prove otherwise, if yall was ballin in the West you would't even be a playoff team and you know it


Such bravado. As far as the Bulls having nothing on the Sonics as it stands right now, the Bulls are 1-0 against them. I'd say that's something. I'd probably have to say that you're the one who shouldn't be talking until your teams proves _anything_ against the Bulls.

As for the Sonics crying like little girls because some big, mean basketball player had the audacity to touch them during the game - wah, wah, wah. What about Ray Allens blatently cheap shots on Hinrich?

It ought to be a good game tonight.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Such bravado. As far as the Bulls having nothing on the Sonics as it stands right now, the Bulls are 1-0 against them. I'd say that's something. I'd probably have to say that you're the one who shouldn't be talking until your teams proves _anything_ against the Bulls.
> 
> As for the Sonics crying like little girls because some big, mean basketball player had the audacity to touch them during the game - wah, wah, wah. What about Ray Allens blatently cheap shots on Hinrich?
> 
> It ought to be a good game tonight.


I love this. The Bulls have a good young defensive team.... and we're pissing off some of the old guard in the NBA. 

Note to rest of NBA: we're no longer pushovers


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

I hope Noce knocks that punk on his butt a few times.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

would you like a little cheese to go with that whine, ray? how about a nice havarti. or maybe some brie. 



> *They call it a snakebite.*
> 
> _It works like this: An offensive players raises up to shoot his jump shot. As he brings his arm forward to release the ball, the defensive player quickly and subtly taps the player on the elbow or the forearm, like a snake, disrupting his shot.
> 
> ...



:laugh:



http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/story/4682862p-4334934c.html


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, I think all this moaning is going to lead to a tightly officiated game tonight. If the refs let the Bulls play their style again like they did Saturday, then it will say a lot about the respect this team is getting from the officiating crew.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> Unfortunately, I think all this moaning is going to lead to a tightly officiated game tonight.


If thats the case wouldn't it be wonderful if the UC could show a little emotion, perhaps let the refs hear about it for a change?


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

Why's everyone so quick to laugh at Ray's complaints? It's not like he complains after every single one of his bad shooting nights, so there must be something different about the night against the Bulls.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> would you like a little cheese to go with that whine, ray? how about a nice havarti. or maybe some brie.


Dude is annoying as hell. Wouldn't it be nice to see a repeat performance for Ray? Dare I dream. I say the refs are wusses and take care of the Sonics tonight. This will be a tough one. 

*I LOVE THIS GAME.*


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Ravnos said:


> Why's everyone so quick to laugh at Ray's complaints? It's not like he complains after every single one of his bad shooting nights, so there must be something different about the night against the Bulls.


How many losses has he gone 4-16 or worse in? Maybe he's just "no-blame Ray".

Didn't Allen say he'd be doing the same? So whats the complaint?



> *“I know where it came from,” Allen said. “I have known Ron Adams for a couple years, so I know that is his technique. If it was me, I would do the same thing.*


Anybody who thinks the refs are gonna put you on the line all night long is delusional. That only happens to the Bulls if your name is Dirk.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Ravnos said:


> Why's everyone so quick to laugh at Ray's complaints? It's not like he complains after every single one of his bad shooting nights, so there must be something different about the night against the Bulls.


It's primarily because he's a friggin baby. He had an off night and was basically outplayed. He let himself get frustrated and he hasn't moved on. Hell, he's got two teammates in Fortson and Evans who have made their niche in the league by being less than clean players. One of the ESPN hacks even did a feature story on them a little while back. He cited that their rough-em up tactics were the perfect compliment to the shooting of Allen, Ridnour, Radmonivich and Lewis. There were plenty of fouls on both side of the ball that weren't called. It was a physical game. Instead of accepting that and moving on, we have Allen and McMillin crying like little babies over some touch fouls. The only man on that team appears to be Lewis who didn't seem to have much of a problem with the tone of the game.

I just think Allen is doing his team a disservice by being so vocal about his perceived lack of calls. It seems to me NBA refs don't like to be shown up, either on the court or in the press. The Bulls would have had every right to complain about the referreing in that game as much as Seattle. Allen was grabbing and holding Hinrich and getting in his fair amount of cheap shots. Evans flop on Antonio Davis was a joke. There were no-calls on both sides of the floor and yet only one side is crying. I think the refs may well take that into account when officiating this game and actually give the benefit of the doubt to the team that is being professional and playing the game rather than crying about it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fl_flash said:


> It's primarily because he's a friggin baby. He had an off night and was basically outplayed. He let himself get frustrated and he hasn't moved on. Hell, he's got two teammates in Fortson and Evans who have made their niche in the league by being less than clean players. One of the ESPN hacks even did a feature story on them a little while back. He cited that their rough-em up tactics were the perfect compliment to the shooting of Allen, Ridnour, Radmonivich and Lewis. There were plenty of fouls on both side of the ball that weren't called. It was a physical game. Instead of accepting that and moving on, we have Allen and McMillin crying like little babies over some touch fouls. The only man on that team appears to be Lewis who didn't seem to have much of a problem with the tone of the game.
> 
> I just think Allen is doing his team a disservice by being so vocal about his perceived lack of calls. It seems to me NBA refs don't like to be shown up, either on the court or in the press. The Bulls would have had every right to complain about the referreing in that game as much as Seattle. Allen was grabbing and holding Hinrich and getting in his fair amount of cheap shots. Evans flop on Antonio Davis was a joke. There were no-calls on both sides of the floor and yet only one side is crying. I think the refs may well take that into account when officiating this game and actually give the benefit of the doubt to the team that is being professional and playing the game rather than crying about it.



awesome post. totally agree. all the complaining, FOUR DAYS LATER, may not help his cause like he thinks. hopefully it backfires. he was literally ELBOWING hinrich and not getting called for it. and he COMPLAINS about what we "got away with"? that's rich.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah, let's hope Mrs. Allen's complaining leads to the officials watching her more closely as well- if they call the elbows she throws into Kirk, she'll be on the bench in foul trouble.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> How many losses has he gone 4-16 or worse in? Maybe he's just "no-blame Ray".
> 
> Didn't Allen say he'd be doing the same? So whats the complaint?
> 
> ...


Or Paul Pierce.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

fl_flash said:


> It's primarily because he's a friggin baby. He had an off night and was basically outplayed. He let himself get frustrated and he hasn't moved on. Hell, he's got two teammates in Fortson and Evans who have made their niche in the league by being less than clean players. One of the ESPN hacks even did a feature story on them a little while back. He cited that their rough-em up tactics were the perfect compliment to the shooting of Allen, Ridnour, Radmonivich and Lewis. There were plenty of fouls on both side of the ball that weren't called. It was a physical game. Instead of accepting that and moving on, we have Allen and McMillin crying like little babies over some touch fouls. The only man on that team appears to be Lewis who didn't seem to have much of a problem with the tone of the game.
> 
> I just think Allen is doing his team a disservice by being so vocal about his perceived lack of calls. It seems to me NBA refs don't like to be shown up, either on the court or in the press. The Bulls would have had every right to complain about the referreing in that game as much as Seattle. Allen was grabbing and holding Hinrich and getting in his fair amount of cheap shots. Evans flop on Antonio Davis was a joke. There were no-calls on both sides of the floor and yet only one side is crying. I think the refs may well take that into account when officiating this game and actually give the benefit of the doubt to the team that is being professional and playing the game rather than crying about it.


Excellent post flash, and lets not forget that questionable foul with only 1.5 seconds left.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmmm, I had you guys figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Sonics and you seem to know Ray and Nate and the rest of the Sonics intimately. One game and an article or two about the Sonics is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe I'll listen to your complaints.

G-Force


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Mr. T said:


> Excellent post flash, and lets not forget that questionable foul with only 1.5 seconds left.


Exactly! That was a real questionable call...a foul, though, by definition. I don't think the refs were intent on not calling "touch" fouls because they DID call that one...they're just refs. That's how the game goes. 

I'm so excited for tonight's game...the last Seattle game was (in my opinion) the best game of the year. Maybe tied with the Heat OT game...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Hmmmm, I had you guys figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Sonics and you seem to know Ray and Nate and the rest of the Sonics intimately. One game and an article or two about the Sonics is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe I'll listen to your complaints.
> 
> G-Force


I had Ray Allen figured to be more classy than this.

It looks simply ridiculous and laughable for Allen and Macmillan to complain about chippy play when thugs like Fortson and Evans are doing their best to get away with murder on a nightly basis. 

The Sonics lost Friday because they couldn't stop Ben Gordon, because they did a terrible job of keeping the Bulls off the offensive glass, because they missed a bunch of bunnies, and, most importantly, because Rashard Lewis choked miserably when the refs gift-wrapped a chance for him to send the game to overtime. 

If all it takes is a couple of love-taps on the elbow to send Ray and Nate into a full-fledged whine-fest, they'll both be in a mental hospital by their second game of the playoffs. Sheesh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I still love Ray even though everywhere he goes he says he'd be a good fit for the team they are playing that night. I think he's just frustrated from the losses and the prospect of playing Detroit and Chicago. He's nowhere near the whiner Pierce and Duncan are.

If the Sonics are blaming the non-fouls calls for their loss against the Bulls, they are in denial. They literally tried to give up the game to the Bulls with missed layups and easy shots and especially when Rashard went Darius Washington in the closing seconds. Give credit where credit is due (which Nate did : “You got them and you’ve got to make them,” Sonics coach Nate McMillan said. “That didn’t happen. In this game, you make breaks for yourself. And that team made plays.”) and shut us up when the Sonics play the Bulls tonight with a victory. I think the Sonics will bring it tonight and they will be clicking on all cylinders. Thank goodness we're just fans because if the Bulls had the same attitude some of us fans are having, we'd probably get spanked. They are taking the Sonics seriously and the Bulls will have to elevate the game another notch tonight.

NBATVhighdef tonight.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Hmmmm, I had you guys figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Sonics and you seem to know Ray and Nate and the rest of the Sonics intimately. One game and an article or two about the Sonics is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe I'll listen to your complaints.
> 
> G-Force


Hmmmm, I had Ray figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Bulls and he seemed to know Hinrich and Duhon and how they play defense intimately. One game and a poor outing against the Bulls is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe we'll listen to the yours and the Sonics complaints.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> Hmmmm, I had Ray figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Bulls and he seemed to know Hinrich and Duhon and how they play defense intimately. One game and a poor outing against the Bulls is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe we'll listen to the yours and the Sonics complaints.


You should consider patterning your posts after mine more often - makes you sound more polished, mature and intelligent. :biggrin: 

Seriously, I'm looking to start a long protracted arguement here. Just consider what I wrote. I know that the Sonics have been whining a bit too much lately. Nate knows it and he has told them to knock it off and to allow him to approach the refs. I like whining players about as much as everybody else around here. But when somebody who does not routinely complain to the refs has a beef, I tend to listen to see if there is something to it.

Last Friday's game was not won or lost by the refs. The Bulls played a better game than the Sonics did and won it. I'm looking for another hard-fought game tonight.

G-Force


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I still love Ray even though everywhere he goes he says he'd be a good fit for the team they are playing that night. I think he's just frustrated from the losses and the prospect of playing Detroit and Chicago. He's nowhere near the whiner Pierce and Duncan are.
> 
> If the Sonics are blaming the non-fouls calls for their loss against the Bulls, they are in denial. They literally tried to give up the game to the Bulls with missed layups and easy shots and especially when Rashard went Darius Washington in the closing seconds. Give credit where credit is due (which Nate did : “You got them and you’ve got to make them,” Sonics coach Nate McMillan said. “That didn’t happen. In this game, you make breaks for yourself. And that team made plays.”) and shut us up when the Sonics play the Bulls tonight with a victory. I think the Sonics will bring it tonight and they will be clicking on all cylinders. Thank goodness we're just fans because if the Bulls had the same attitude some of us fans are having, we'd probably get spanked. They are taking the Sonics seriously and the Bulls will have to elevate the game another notch tonight.
> 
> NBATVhighdef tonight.



duncan is a big whiner now? hehe I haven't watched many NBA games recently, but is duncan really turning into the next charles barkley?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Hmmmm, I had you guys figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Sonics and you seem to know Ray and Nate and the rest of the Sonics intimately. One game and an article or two about the Sonics is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe I'll listen to your complaints.
> 
> G-Force


Our guys have been getting raped by the referees ever since 1999 and now everyone seems to get upset and whine when our games are finally being refed FAIRLY... Some teams are just used to beating up on certain teams and when those teams getting beat up on finally grow up and become a good team again and can't get pushed around anymore the bully whines... all I can say is it's about time.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

If the Sonics are *****ing and moaning now about physical play.... good luck in the playoffs.

Suck it up you coffee swilling pansies!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> If the Sonics are *****ing and moaning now about physical play.... good luck in the playoffs.
> 
> Suck it up you coffee swilling pansies!!



you said what I was thinking... I know that's harsh, but well said. :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

awwww. he was vexed. just terribly vexed.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hawk and K4E, I agree completely.

And Hawk, even if the games ARE NOT being called fairly (and I'm not saying that...) but even IF they are NOT, we have been pooped on by the refs for so long we DESERVE to get away with some calls. And the way this team has turned it around after a dismal 6 years and a horrendous start, I can't say we don't deserve a little bit of ref respect just about now.

I hope the refs turn a deaf ear on this whining.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OT to ScottMay -- just noticed your user "title" and laughed out loud.

Must confuse the heck out of any newbies, but well said, my friend. Nice one.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> awwww. he was vexed. just terribly vexed.


 cesar has a striking resemblence to hinrich. i'm not saying, i'm just saying. perhaps crawford or gordon is brutus?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

My perspective is that Nate and some of the Sonics are are complaining about a change in the application of the hand-check rule two thirds of the way through the season. Before the season started, it was decided that fouls were going to be called for hand-checking. Now, it seems like the refs are letting more stuff go.

Personally, I prefer games that are more loosely officiated. Let the players play, but at least be consistent in how you call the game. I'm okay with physical play - just call the game consistently on both ends of the court.

G-Force


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

G-Force said:


> You should consider patterning your posts after mine more often - makes you sound more polished, mature and intelligent. :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, I'm looking to start a long protracted arguement here. Just consider what I wrote. I know that the Sonics have been whining a bit too much lately. Nate knows it and he has told them to knock it off and to allow him to approach the refs. I like whining players about as much as everybody else around here. But when somebody who does not routinely complain to the refs has a beef, I tend to listen to see if there is something to it.
> 
> ...


Well, actually i think I do sound polished, mature and intelligent. :biggrin: 

I hear what you're saying, but the same could be said by putting Hinrich's name in place of Allen's. Hinrich gets some of the most horse-shoot calls and generally takes it. He doesn't whine even as refs routinely put him in foul trouble. They call a gimme on Kirk, he comes right back and takes the charge on Ray. James Jones does an acting job that would make Nocioni blush, and Ray Allen comes back and delivers two real swinging elbows to Kirk's chest and chops. No call. Didn't see any quotes by Hinrich complaining did ya?

You've got to be good enough to take as good as you give. The Sonics failed their first test, but the makeup exam starts tonight at 7:30.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hawk and K4E, I agree completely.
> 
> And Hawk, even if the games ARE NOT being called fairly (and I'm not saying that...) but even IF they are NOT, we have been pooped on by the refs for so long we DESERVE to get away with some calls. And the way this team has turned it around after a dismal 6 years and a horrendous start, I can't say we don't deserve a little bit of ref respect just about now.
> 
> I hope the refs turn a deaf ear on this whining.



amen to this


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

We should have a joint game thread with the Sonic fans tonight. Is that board very active? Could be one helluva fun time!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I think everyone is overreacting here. Every team in the league does this kind of stuff to try and work the officials. This is one of the few times i've heard the Sonics complain about officiating, so it's not like we're the biggest whiners.

I agree that the Sonics didn't deserve to win the last game against the Bulls, regardless of any calls. They should play a better game tonight. I just hope the refs call the game consistently for both sides.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Scinos said:


> I think everyone is overreacting here. *Every team in the league does this kind of stuff to try and work the officials.* This is one of the few times i've heard the Sonics complain about officiating, so it's not like we're the biggest whiners.



no they don't...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sith said:


> duncan is a big whiner now? hehe I haven't watched many NBA games recently, but is duncan really turning into the next charles barkley?


yes. I don't see Ginobili as a big whiner but he and Duncan have that "what me, foul?" face and according to KoKothemonkey, a spurs nut they are.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1947548&postcount=34


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

G-Force said:


> I'm looking for another hard-fought game tonight.
> 
> G-Force


Me too, check in after tonight's game, regardless of the out come, and I'll treat you to a virtual beer -- or capuccino -- your choice. Good luck to your team tonight, though I hope mine wins.

Peace!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Scinos said:


> I think everyone is overreacting here. Every team in the league does this kind of stuff to try and work the officials. This is one of the few times i've heard the Sonics complain about officiating, so it's not like we're the biggest whiners.
> 
> I agree that the Sonics didn't deserve to win the last game against the Bulls, regardless of any calls. They should play a better game tonight. I just hope the refs call the game consistently for both sides.


I will give you Sonic fans credit (yourself and G-Force), you're playing along with class. I do think our board is well enough behaved as well. 

Its been a long time since we've had this kind of anticipation for a game. Ray Allen's shooting off his mouth was just what we needed to get the hype machine in full gear. This is even better than playing the Knicks...they suck.

Tonights game is almost like our first playoff game! It'll be a good test for us as we prepare for the playoffs too. 

Lets hope the players on both sides bring their A games and don't disappoint us. This should be a great game!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> We should have a joint game thread with the Sonic fans tonight. Is that board very active? Could be one helluva fun time!


The Bulls Forum is a shining example of level of participation by bbb.netters. The amount of activity over here is amazing! Most of the participation over in the Sonics forum is folks from outside the USA.

How did you guys get so darn busy over her in this forum? What's your secret?

G-Force


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Well, actually i think I do sound polished, mature and intelligent. :biggrin:
> 
> I hear what you're saying, but the same could be said by putting Hinrich's name in place of Allen's. Hinrich gets some of the most horse-shoot calls and generally takes it. He doesn't whine even as refs routinely put him in foul trouble. They call a gimme on Kirk, he comes right back and takes the charge on Ray. James Jones does an acting job that would make Nocioni blush, and Ray Allen comes back and delivers two real swinging elbows to Kirk's chest and chops. No call. Didn't see any quotes by Hinrich complaining did ya?
> 
> You've got to be good enough to take as good as you give. The Sonics failed their first test, but the makeup exam starts tonight at 7:30.


I've heard Kirk talk about fouls maybe once or twice his NBA career. Skiles usually comes to bat in his defense against the refs. 



> During the preseason the NBA sent out a DVD to all 30 teams going over the various infractions. The league also dispatched refs to visit with teams. Still, some players say, they don't know what to expect night to night. "The rules suck," Nuggets guard Andre Miller says. "All of 'em. All of the rules suck. The NBA is supposed to be physical. But you can't pick and choose which games to allow [contact]. I try not to get caught up in it, but it's a big part of the game. It's just not consistent." Hinrich agrees.* "Early on they were calling a lot of those touch fouls, but it's inconsistent. They let some guys get away with more than others. And it changes from game to game." *


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/01/26/defense.cont/


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

G-Force said:


> How did you guys get so darn busy over her in this forum? What's your secret?
> 
> G-Force


Popups at realgm? :biggrin: Flaming at realgm? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

G-Force said:


> The Bulls Forum is a shining example of level of participation by bbb.netters. The amount of activity over here is amazing!


BTW, you and Scinos should be posting in our game thread tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

G-Force said:


> The Bulls Forum is a shining example of level of participation by bbb.netters. The amount of activity over here is amazing! Most of the participation over in the Sonics forum is folks from outside the USA.
> 
> How did you guys get so darn busy over her in this forum? What's your secret?
> 
> G-Force


we have the choice of staying on the computer or going outside:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This thread is fairly classless on the whole.
Welcome to the NBA my fellow bulls fans. I know it's been awhile. But complaining about officiating is not isolated to the Sonics or this period in time.

I for one hope they do not stop enforcing the handcheck rules for the playoffs. Because part of the reason why the NBA has been so exciting this year is because the free flowing nature of it.

And if the NBA does allow that kind of hand checking again, the Pistons will win the championship again.

Anyone notice that the Pistons have been so hot lately? Yeah. That's evidence number 1 that the rules changes aren't being enforced.

We're probably evidence number 2.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

G-Force said:


> How did you guys get so darn busy over her in this forum? What's your secret?
> 
> G-Force


I think everyone comes to hear my kernels of wisdom about our beloved Bull!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Not every Sonic believes a lax interpretation of the hand-check rule is a bad thing.
> 
> "This is real basketball to me, I think, the way the game should be played," Rashard Lewis said. "I don't think you should make a call every time somebody makes a move to the basket and you barely even touch them. I don't think that's man basketball. I think that's WNBA basketball."
> 
> ...


Why does Rashard gotta knock on the WNBA like that? Sue Bird mad


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> we have the choice of staying on the computer or going outside:


I grew up in Wisconsin and still remember what the five months of winter were like every year. I also remember playing alot of pool and drinking beer out of boredom to pass the time away. I was single back then, so I didn't have a woman to warm up with. How did I ever make it through those long, dark, cold winters?

G-Force


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I've heard Kirk talk about fouls maybe once or twice his NBA career. Skiles usually comes to bat in his defense against the refs.


Yep. Skiles regularly points out in his postgame news conferences the # of free throws shot by the respective teams. I think he has a point, too. Complaining about the refs is a little more tolerable from the coach than from a player. Also, Skiles tends to focus on the overall foul differential picture rather than whine about specifics, which seems to make it a little better. 

I wonder in pure #s and averages what our free throw attempts on the season are and what those of our opponents have been.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One more article:

Allen looking for more calls today



> "Very similar to Utah," the Sonics coach said. "They guard their man aggressively. A lot of touching, very physical. They're a very physical team. And a lot of guys don't like that.
> 
> "That pressure and physical play causes you to rush, and what you have to do is slow down as opposed to rushing. And use each other. You've got to set body-to-body screens. And you've got to set your man up and run them out of screens. So you've just got to use the basics."


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> cesar has a striking resemblence to hinrich. i'm not saying, i'm just saying. perhaps crawford or gordon is brutus?


Wow. This is a bad omen. Today is the Ides of March, which is the day that Julius Caesar was murdered.

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Why does Rashard gotta knock on the WNBA like that? Sue Bird mad





True 'nuff. Sue Bird could hand check me all day.

I think I feel a moving pick coming on, right off the curl...:banana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoops. Double dribble...

:redface::no:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This sounds like the Colts whining after last year's AFC Championship Game that the Patriots just hold and hold, so the league went out and "cleaned up" all the contact in the secondary.

They held on to that hope for a full year, then went in to Foxboro this season and thoroughly got their arses handed too them. We beat them a lot worse than last year, and without either of our starting CBs to boot.

If the officiating is in the Sonics' heads, good for us (and any other team that plays physical defense against Natalie and the girls).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope we don't go crazy like we did when we played Detroit. Be NICE!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I hope we don't go crazy like we did when we played Detroit. Be NICE!


I hope we play like little badasses tonight... I want to see some technicals due to hanging on the rim too long, I want to see some taunting, I want to see Eddy trash talking, I want to see Ben yelling and pounding his chest with his fists... I want the Sonics to go home feeling manhandled....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. This is a bad omen. Today is the Ides of March, which is the day that Julius Caesar was murdered.
> 
> Et tu, Brute?




ooops. totally forgot about this. hopefully miz didn't jinx. 

:angel:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I expect the Bulls to pick up about 10 fouls in the first quarter.

One because the officials will end up listening to all the sonics whining. And two because Skiles is going to have them come out extra dirty, so that as the game goes on the referees ease up and we can have our way.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i took it as nothing more than gamesmanship on allen's part, he admitted he does it too but was trying to put a spotlight on his defenders for doing it, get a call or 2 extra , and i expect him to harp on it during the game too, the last game came down to the last possesion or 2 he is trying swaying the balance .

its on kirk , and ben to make sure when he does it , the calls go both ways. to make him pay for it , it illegal anyway so in reality he has a right to complain about it. to turn his whining against him , which is always the best way to deal with such things.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> i took it as nothing more than gamesmanship on allen's part, he admitted he does it too but was trying to put a spotlight on his defenders for doing it, get a call or 2 extra , and i expect him to harp on it during the game too, the last game came down to the last possesion or 2 he is trying swaying the balance .
> 
> its on kirk , and ben to make sure when he does it , the calls go both ways. to make him pay for it , it illegal anyway so in reality he has a right to complain about it. to turn his whining against him , which is always the best way to deal with such things.


grinch? is that you?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> grinch? is that you?


 :biggrin: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> This thread is fairly classless on the whole.
> Welcome to the NBA my fellow bulls fans. I know it's been awhile. But complaining about officiating is not isolated to the Sonics or this period in time.
> 
> I for one hope they do not stop enforcing the handcheck rules for the playoffs. Because part of the reason why the NBA has been so exciting this year is because the free flowing nature of it.
> ...


I agree with this. Why are we (Bulls fans) being so indignant? I also am really enjoying the freeflowing nature of the game and I'm rooting heavy for the Suns and Sonics because a win by one of them would cause a huge paradigm shift in the NBA and lead to a more exciting game. 

I don't see how we're evidence number 2, though. From what I've seen we don't play defense like the Pistons do. Our perimeter defense is a bit more finesse. They hand check like no tomorrow.

And for the record, those 2 posts by Tom had me rolling. The first was cute. The second, hilarious.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *futuristxen*
> This thread is fairly classless on the whole.


 


> Originally Posted by *rwj333*
> 
> I agree with this.


Avatar anyone?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Avatar anyone?


LOL, whats with you and this avatar kick you are on?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> LOL, whats with you and this avatar kick you are on?


Too much time on my hands? Perhaps. I tend to be a little bit like Tommy B and like visuals in the threads. 

I might have made one for Krakken, but I just couldn't figure out what that meant. Get Krakken (crackin') might work unless you'd care to elaborate.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *futuristxen*
> This thread is fairly classless on the whole.


 


> Originally Posted by *rwj333*
> 
> I agree with this.


For the record, I don't recall seeing either of you rushing to pass judgement when Skiles was being accused of being a racist a week ago.

Priorities gentleman, priorities.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Too much time on my hands? Perhaps. I tend to be a little bit like Tommy B and like visuals in the threads.
> 
> I might have made one for Krakken, but I just couldn't figure out what that meant. Get Krakken (crackin') might work unless you'd care to elaborate.



Mythical beast last seen in "clash of the titans". I don't know why I chose that name 10 years ago. Especially considering the Krakken lost. :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Kraken was a bad-***. I would not be ashamed.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> The Kraken was a bad-***. I would not be ashamed.



Yeah, I misspelled it all those years ago too, and for whatever reason....thought better of correcting it.

Thats him. I'll take that as an avatar please sir....a little cropping and resizing might do the trick.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> The Kraken was a bad-***. I would not be ashamed.



miz just had a harry hamlin in a toga flashback. whoa. walkin' it off.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> miz just had a harry hamlin in a toga flashback. whoa. walkin' it off.


Yeah, but his wife is STILL TO THIS DAY, fine as hell....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> For the record, I don't recall seeing either of you rushing to pass judgement when Skiles was being accused of being a racist a week ago.
> 
> Priorities gentleman, priorities.


Um, great job on bringing up something that has nothing to do with this thread. 

This thread might not be classless, but I though it was sort of arrogant. Allen made some comments in the media. We got all haughty and offensive, to the point where we made one Sonic fan mad. 

I didn't watch the game, so I wouldn't know, but if Kirk is hand-checking Allen and such, then he should get called for it. I admire the Piston's as a team, but I don't like watching them play. I don't want a return to Knicks-style basketball. I like how Phoenix, Dallas, and Seattle run the break, pass and shoot so well. I like how a lot of our success this year has been with great defense, but not necessarily drag down, ugly defense. I like how our team has the potential to become pretty damn potent offensively. 

The golden age of the NBA was one of great offense, and hopefully we can return to a more finesse style of play to facilitate that. It'll mean more people watch the game, and that means I'll have more people to discuss and enjoy the NBA with.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Yeah, but his wife is STILL TO THIS DAY, fine as hell....



lol. you mean lisa "i've injected so much botox into my lips they could be floatation devices" rinna?

sorry for taking the thread off course.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Untouched so as not to distract from its original beauty.

Assist to K4E. :yes:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. you mean lisa "i've injected so much botox into my lips they could be floatation devices" rinna?


I have a better idea. Floatation device seems like such a waste. And you do realize the exact chemical makeup of botox don't you?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Funny, most of us Bulls fans complain whenever we faced Boston this year. Gordon gets handchecked on every play and PIerce gets more fouls than JJ Redick even if he trips Hinrich.

Truth is, NBA officiating is a joke. I've never seen the Sonics whine before.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Untouched so as not to distract from its original beauty.
> 
> Assist to K4E. :yes:


I can't upload it. NOOOOOooooooOOOOOoooooo!!!!!

I really need to post more...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I have a better idea. Floatation device seems like such a waste. And you do realize the exact chemical makeup of botox don't you?



:|


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> Um, great job on bringing up something that has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> This thread might not be classless, but I though it was sort of arrogant. Allen made some comments in the media. We got all haughty and offensive, to the point where we made one Sonic fan mad.
> 
> ...


You did say you agreed with futuristxen so I responded to that. I don't see it as classless at all and I don't believe offending a Sonic fan makes it qualify as such. 

I was offended by Skiles being characterized as a racist. Every day somebody here is most likely getting offended in one way or another. Eddy Curry, Kirk Hinrich or the player flavor of the day is typically crucified and at some point somebodies temper is going to flare.

Skiles has nothing to do with this thread and everything to do with somebody who would purport harmless fun to be classless. In comparison, wouldn't accusing our coach of being a racist be CLASSLESS?

I love rivalries and I love big games. We haven't seen too many of those in recent years. Allen started his trash talking and I think it's gonna make tonight all the more interesting. 

Frowning on this thread is silly IMO.

And just to be clear, I have no problem with you, future (I know he's a Sonic fan but not sure if he's the one you're referring to) or any other Sonic fans. If you look up a ways, I complimented them on being CLASSY.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> I can't upload it. NOOOOOooooooOOOOOoooooo!!!!!
> 
> I really need to post more...


Here, use this link.

http://www.bullsville.com//sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/kraken.jpg

You owe me one.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :|


*Bo*tulism *Tox*in.

The toxin created by the organism known in the scientific world as "Clostridium Botulinum". The causative agent of Botulism. 1 coke can full of pure botulism toxin in a purified form could wipe out a small city. A well placed drop is more than enough to kill.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im confused as to how you can single out the sonics as being a "whiny" team when in fact there is complaints to the media, about handchecking especially pretty much every week from various players and coaches. 
For you guys to single out the sonics for this is a joke, and if these statements werent directed towards your "beloved" bulls, none of you would even have a take on this. truthfully, ray's been playing like crap for about the last month and a half, and this is the FIRST time that he's had an honest complaint about how games have been called. Maybe if you would take off your red and black blindfold's the hand checks would be a little more apparent, but its your nature to laugh it off and make "cutesy" little avatars in a futile attempt to get a laugh or two out of some other board members. 
Im looking forward to watching the game tonight, and i do hope its called fairly, i don't want any assistance from the refs that could be used as leverage as to how seattle only could beat chicago with a third hand, when in fact that isn't true. 
good luck tonight, its gaurenteed to be a good game for both sides, but don't be surprised if ray-ray torches you for 40, and i ain't talkin about 18 points from the line either.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Here, use this link.
> 
> http://www.bullsville.com//sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/kraken.jpg
> 
> You owe me one.


Indeed I do. But I meant, I don't have the OPTION of using a custom avatar. It doesn't appear in my list of avatars when I go to change it.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> im confused as to how you can single out the sonics as being a "whiny" team when in fact there is complaints to the media, about handchecking especially pretty much every week from various players and coaches.
> For you guys to single out the sonics for this is a joke, and if these statements werent directed towards your "beloved" bulls, none of you would even have a take on this. truthfully, ray's been playing like crap for about the last month and a half, and this is the FIRST time that he's had an honest complaint about how games have been called. Maybe if you would take off your red and black blindfold's the hand checks would be a little more apparent, but its your nature to laugh it off and make "cutesy" little avatars in a futile attempt to get a laugh or two out of some other board members.
> Im looking forward to watching the game tonight, and i do hope its called fairly, i don't want any assistance from the refs that could be used as leverage as to how seattle only could beat chicago with a third hand, when in fact that isn't true.
> good luck tonight, its gaurenteed to be a good game for both sides, but don't be surprised if ray-ray torches you for 40, and i ain't talkin about 18 points from the line either.


Or you could take a Valium and realize that most of us here are having some good-natured fun. If it bothers you that much, I suggest staying off the Bulls forum. 

If it doesn't bother you, welcome to the conversation. 

And if I were a Sonic fan, I'd be more worried about why Allen doesn't use the same 'tap on the elbow' technique on defense, since it seems to work and the officials aren't calling it?

Oh that's right, you have to be in great defensive position and constantly getting your hand in the shooter's face to be able to do that, I don't think Ray plays that hard on defense.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Indeed I do. But I meant, I don't have the OPTION of using a custom avatar. It doesn't appear in my list of avatars when I go to change it.


Yeah, I realized that after I posted. My bad, now you don't owe me jack.

But I'm not forking over the $10 so you can be a supporting member. :biggrin: 

I do, however, offer photo hosting- for $20 a year, I'll host your avatar and pay for your supporting membership!! :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> *Bo*tulism *Tox*in.
> 
> The toxin created by the organism known in the scientific world as "Clostridium Botulinum". The causative agent of Botulism. 1 coke can full of pure botulism toxin in a purified form could wipe out a small city. A well placed drop is more than enough to kill.



_hello!_ that little no emotion guy was me frowning!!!!! of course i know what BOTOX is. i'm a girl. we know these things. 




*back to the topic:* hey to anyone who is taking this thread a little too seriously, it's all in good fun. nothing to be "ashamed" of. nothing terribly classless. shheesh, where is your competitive spirit. i don't think anyone is really singling out the sonics, but when four days later they are still venting about that game, then they kinda come off as whiners. if the bulls did the same, believe you me, we would call them on it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Yeah, I realized that after I posted. My bad, now you don't owe me jack.
> 
> But I'm not forking over the $10 so you can be a supporting member. :biggrin:
> 
> I do, however, offer photo hosting- for $20 a year, I'll host your avatar and pay for your supporting membership!! :angel:


I just realized I wasn't a supporting memeber. After all this time, I still haven't forked over the cash?? 3 days and that crap is over.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Indeed I do. But I meant, I don't have the OPTION of using a custom avatar. It doesn't appear in my list of avatars when I go to change it.


Supporting membership has it's perks!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


Wynn said:


> Supporting membership has it's perks!



So it seems. I'm enlisting on friday.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hey to anyone who is taking this thread a little too seriously, it's all in good fun. nothing to be "ashamed" of. nothing terribly classless. shheesh, where is your competitive spirit. i don't think anyone is really singling out the sonics, but when four days later they are still venting about that game, then they kinda come off as whiners. if the bulls did the same, believe you me, we would call them on it.


Kinda makes you want to say "Grrrrrrrr....."
















or even












AAAAAAGGHHHHAHGAGGGGGaghgahaghAHGHagaghAGH!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Or you could take a Valium and realize that most of us here are having some good-natured fun. If it bothers you that much, I suggest staying off the Bulls forum.
> 
> If it doesn't bother you, welcome to the conversation.
> 
> ...


k, so could i take a page outta your playbook and photoshop a KKK suit on a skiles pic and slap it in the sonics forum? i mean, its good natured fun and all, and im just poking fun at one of the nba's little dramas. no, it really isn't that funny, and although you guys are just poking fun, its only funny to a certain crowd of people, and more annoying to others. 
and if you didn't read the article... heres a snippet-"Different referees, they determine what hand-checking is, and it varies from one referee to the next," Ray Allen said. "It's not consistent. I know how it's supposed to be; at least I think I do from what they explained it." 
so it really isn't in his best interest to slap a shooters elbow everytime, because fouling out doesnt really help his team out that much. and lastly, im cofused as to how you need perfect position in order to knock someones elbow, you can do that from pretty much every angle you want.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im confused as to how you can single out the sonics as being a "whiny" team when in fact there is complaints to the media, about handchecking especially pretty much every week from various players and coaches.
> For you guys to single out the sonics for this is a joke, and if these statements werent directed towards your "beloved" bulls, none of you would even have a take on this. truthfully, ray's been playing like crap for about the last month and a half, and this is the FIRST time that he's had an honest complaint about how games have been called. Maybe if you would take off your red and black blindfold's the hand checks would be a little more apparent, but its your nature to laugh it off and make "cutesy" little avatars in a futile attempt to get a laugh or two out of some other board members.
> Im looking forward to watching the game tonight, and i do hope its called fairly, i don't want any assistance from the refs that could be used as leverage as to how seattle only could beat chicago with a third hand, when in fact that isn't true.
> good luck tonight, its gaurenteed to be a good game for both sides, but don't be surprised if ray-ray torches you for 40, and i ain't talkin about 18 points from the line either.


Tooeasy, its almost too easy. You've got a little bit of everything going on in there. Lets take a look.

I don't think anybody is accusing the Sonics of being a whiney team, just being whiney about losing to us last Friday.

Everyone complains, you're right. We just don't take it as public as what we've just witnessed from Ray Allen.

Its not a joke to single out the Sonics. We beat them and Ray is crying that it was the officiating. We have every right to single them out. He's singling us out.

If this were happening to our "beloved Bulls" Tommy B summed that up for you. We'd be saying, "about time".

We don't use red and black blindfold's here, we pretty much stick to kool-aid.

Laughing things off and making cutesy avatars is fun. It also keeps folks from wanting to flame one another. We have a pretty large community from what we're told and tempers do flare from time to time. Sometimes its hard to keep the children playing nice with each other. :biggrin: 

We are SO looking forward to watching the game tonight.

We hope it is called fairly.

Everybody here knows Seattle could win tonight with or without the refs. It makes it all the more delicious.

Good luck to the Sonics, in general I think the fans have played along real well in our thread. I've complimented the Sonic fans. I asked that we do a game thread together with you guys - of course that was before you ripped the cutesy avatars (shame on you :smilewink ). 

Maybe Ray torches us for 40 - including 18 from the line, but I'll still be happy if we win!

So what say you warm up to the midwestern way of bbb.netting and join us in the game thread tonight?

:cheers:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> i'm a girl.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> im confused as to how you can single out the sonics as being a "whiny" team when in fact there is complaints to the media, about handchecking especially pretty much every week from various players and coaches.
> For you guys to single out the sonics for this is a joke, and if these statements werent directed towards your "beloved" bulls, none of you would even have a take on this. truthfully, ray's been playing like crap for about the last month and a half, and this is the FIRST time that he's had an honest complaint about how games have been called. Maybe if you would take off your red and black blindfold's the hand checks would be a little more apparent, but its your nature to laugh it off and make "cutesy" little avatars in a futile attempt to get a laugh or two out of some other board members.
> Im looking forward to watching the game tonight, and i do hope its called fairly, i don't want any assistance from the refs that could be used as leverage as to how seattle only could beat chicago with a third hand, when in fact that isn't true.
> good luck tonight, its gaurenteed to be a good game for both sides, but don't be surprised if ray-ray torches you for 40, and i ain't talkin about 18 points from the line either.


The Sonics get singled out because poor Ray Allen specifically cried and cited the game in Seattle against Chicago. So, he made comments directly about the Bulls and how they play. Seems to me you're being just as much a homer about the Sonics. I like how you say he has an "honest" complaint. I say he's completely baseless in his whining. BOTH teams were handchecking and you're beloved ray-ray was throwing some pretty mean elbows out there - without getting called for illegal play. But, I'm just a homer and am not supposed to cite the obvious illegal plays and contact that the incomporable Mr. Allen was complaining about even tho he was just as guilty of bending the rules any anybody else.

You are correct that if this was the Sonics complaing about another team, we would care less. It's about the Bulls and hence it's relavent to the discussion on this board. I'm sorry if Ray Allen is a little baby and seems to have this desire to single out the Bulls and cry. Seems to me he was beat at his own game and can't seem to come to grips with it. The game was called fairly in Seattle. Calls were made. Calls were missed - on both teams. For Allen to cry like he has is simply being a poor sport and something of a wuss.

There's no red and black blindfolds on here. In this instance, Ray Allen is acting like a spoiled little baby. He should have simply shut up and let his coach do the talking to the media.

It ought to be a good game tonight and I'm also hoping that it's called evenly. I'd much rather have the teams decide the outcome - not the refs. After this game is over, this will all die out as these two teams will not meet each other again this season. (Bulls won't make it out of the east - they have to GET to the playoffs first - and I doubt Seattle makes it out of the west). Life will go on and the Sonics can work for homecourt in the first round and the Bulls can work on making the playoffs. Best of luck tonight!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> ...and although you guys are just poking fun, *its only funny to a certain crowd of people*, and more annoying to others...


I'd imagine that if some fool were running over to the Sonic board and posting some of the stuff from this thread it would be taken as even more annoying, bordering on tasteless. As it is, though, it is a thread on a Bull message board. I imagine this "certain crowd of people" who would find it funny would be *regular posters on a Bull message board*.

No?

And I agree -- putting Skiles in a KKK outfit is EXACTLY the same thing as accusing Ray-Ray of whining.

:no: :no:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> k, so could i take a page outta your playbook and photoshop a KKK suit on a skiles pic and slap it in the sonics forum? i mean, its good natured fun and all, and im just poking fun at one of the nba's little dramas. no, it really isn't that funny, and although you guys are just poking fun, its only funny to a certain crowd of people, and more annoying to others.
> and if you didn't read the article... heres a snippet-"Different referees, they determine what hand-checking is, and it varies from one referee to the next," Ray Allen said. "It's not consistent. I know how it's supposed to be; at least I think I do from what they explained it."
> so it really isn't in his best interest to slap a shooters elbow everytime, because fouling out doesnt really help his team out that much. and lastly, im cofused as to how you need perfect position in order to knock someones elbow, you can do that from pretty much every angle you want.



Here's the problem though. Why wait until now to start complaining about it. Its been an issue forever. Even when Jordan was playing people were doing it. Bottom line: He complained after a loss (I doubt we would have heard one peep about it if the sonics had won that game), and near the end of a season of such tactics (believe it or not, this isn't new, even for this year).

As far as him "knowing how its supposed to be"...he also knows how it HAS BEEN. Every year its the same thing, so there's no need for him to act all surprised. The NBA has been trying to speed up the game for years now. And every year in the playoffs and right before, the refs begin to let em play.

In short, he needs to get over it and play ball.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> k, so could i take a page outta your playbook and photoshop a KKK suit on a skiles pic and slap it in the sonics forum? i mean, its good natured fun and all, and im just poking fun at one of the nba's little dramas. no, it really isn't that funny, and although you guys are just poking fun, its only funny to a certain crowd of people, and more annoying to others.


Ok, the KKK thing isn't necessary, it isn't funny, and it isn't what we do. You're free to visit any forum you'd like, but if we're that offensive perhaps you should stick to the conversation in the Sonic forum.

We mean no one any disrespect, we're simply having some fun getting ready for a big game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


>


what? you didn't know that?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> what? you didn't know that?


No way! Miz is pulling my leg (which becomes far less undesirable if Miz is really a woman). 

Miz is woman, not girl, yes? Is Miz, Liz reincarnated? I've noticed Lizzy disappeared about the time Miz appeared. Hmmm...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

obviously what i said was just taken out of context by about 5 people in 2 minutes, amazing. i was using the extreme skiles thing simply because it was an issue that was talked about in this very thread, its not like i made it up out of the blue. yes, its very dispicable and i'm never one to do something like that, however posting pictures of a crying WHITE baby and making comparisins to ray allen is pretty weak as well, thats just how i see it. 
I just dont see where you guys have been in the main board discussions talking about all the other problems that we've had with refs this season, because if you've been paying much attention this has been a pretty poorly officiated season all around, and the arguement could be made that some of this anger was carried over from their loss the game prior to that one because houston basically got a freebie win, with 2 blown calls in the last minute of the game, so the frustration factor could still have easily been there. 
I wouldve rather allen kept his mouth shut, but in a media hungry world these days obviously players are gonna say what they want, when they want, because for the most part people gobble all that hollywood hogwash up with a spoon.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> no, it really isn't that funny, and although you guys are just poking fun, its only funny to a certain crowd of people, and more annoying to others.


Calm down Tooeasy, can I get you a latte or a cutesy avatar?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> posting pictures of a crying WHITE baby and making comparisins to ray allen is pretty weak as well, thats just how i see it.


You know, if I have to run the cutesy avatars through legal for political correctness they're not gonna be as timely.

Wynn, can I get a ruling on this?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> what? you didn't know that?


I didn't know that either.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> what? you didn't know that?


I didn't know.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> I just dont see where you guys have been in the main board discussions talking about all the other problems that we've had with refs this season


Thats why we have so many posts in here. DaBullz strictly forbids anyone from visiting other forums.

I still want you in the game thread tonight. It's gonna be fun! I wanna be the first to introduce you to BabyBlueSlugga7.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> You know, if I have to run the cutesy avatars through legal for political correctness they're not gonna be as timely.
> 
> Wynn, can I get a ruling on this?


I'll give you all the ruling you need.

Stop responding to him. He's wasting your time with that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I didn't know that either.


This changes everything. :eek8: It's almost worthy of a new thread. If Miz is not pulling our collective legs...I think I just outted Miz!
:banana: 

Hmmm, downside --> soon there will be I  Miz threads and everybody will start agreeing with her in an effort to suck up... this could be good for Kirk threads though!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> No way! Miz is pulling my leg (which becomes far less undesirable if Miz is really a woman).
> 
> Miz is woman, not girl, yes? Is Miz, Liz reincarnated? I've noticed Lizzy disappeared about the time Miz appeared. Hmmm...




*miz* isn't liz. trust me on that. girl, woman, female, chick, honey, babe, it's all the same to me, stud. 

:wink: 

*ok, let's get back to our regularly scheduled trash talking!*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *miz* isn't liz. trust me on that. girl, woman, female, chick, honey, babe, it's all the same to me, stud.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> *ok, let's get back to our regularly scheduled trash talking!*


And speaking of Lizzy. I may have to retire my sig shortly.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


Mr. T said:


> Thats why we have so many posts in here. DaBullz strictly forbids anyone from visiting other forums.
> 
> I still want you in the game thread tonight. It's gonna be fun! I wanna be the first to introduce you to BabyBlueSlugga7.



Now that is FUNNY. I can't wait.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> This changes everything. :eek8: It's almost worthy of a new thread. If Miz is not pulling our collective legs...I think I just outted Miz!
> :banana:
> 
> Hmmm, downside --> soon there will be I  Miz threads and everybody will start agreeing with her in an effort to suck up... this could be good for Kirk threads though!


A while back, Miz let the cat out of the bag herself and posted her pic in a thread. Couldn't tell you when it was or if it's still in existance on the site, but it happened!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> *miz* isn't liz. trust me on that. girl, woman, female, chick, honey, babe, it's all the same to me, stud.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> *ok, let's get back to our regularly scheduled trash talking!*


Miz, until we're clear you're a woman - you're scaring me! :whofarted


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

fl_flash said:


> A while back, Miz let the cat out of the bag herself and posted her pic in a thread. Couldn't tell you when it was or if it's still in existance on the site, but it happened!


I don't know how I missed that! Miz, plz re-post your pic! I thought Lizzy was the only woman here (not that she's here any more).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Miz, until we're clear you're a woman - you're scaring me! :whofarted


i'll save you the troubling thoughts...the doubt...the insecurity...











EDIT: if you want to start a devotional thread to me...wait until friday...it's miz's birthday!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i'll save you the troubling thoughts...the doubt...the insecurity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm single. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, Miz - you're much prettier than when I pictured you as a man! :smilewink Do we get a bio too?! I confess to being stunned how a woman could wind up as a regular contributor on a board like this. And you're a NYer, yes? Why not the Knicks (although that really needs no answer!)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Wow, Miz - you're much prettier than when I pictured you as a man! :smilewink Do we get a bio too?! I confess to being stunned how a woman could wind up as a regular contributor on a board like this. And you're a NYer, yes? Why not the Knicks (although that really needs no answer!)



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr. T again.
_

You are quickly becoming one of my favorite posters. :cheers:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> I don't know how I missed that! Miz, plz re-post your pic! I thought Lizzy was the only woman here (not that she's here any more).


Yeah, what's up with that... is there a one woman limit here or something? It makes you wonder if maybe Miz did away with Liz 

It also reminds me of a story I read years ago of some guy who created a girl user name on a message board and got barraged by guys hitting on "her"... he eventually had some good soap opera style fun with it, but I can't find the link anymore to recall exactly what happened


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Wow, Miz - *you're much prettier than when I pictured you as a man!* :smilewink Do we get a bio too?! I confess to being stunned how a woman could wind up as a regular contributor on a board like this. And you're a NYer, yes? Why not the Knicks (although that really needs no answer!)


um, gosh, thanks! :wink:

miz  bulls

miz :sour: knicks

that's all you need to know!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe we should start a Headshots Gallery for each forum's regulars


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I'm single. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Well Krakken, you've obviously satisfied Miz's first requirement. Now how do you feel about Kirk?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> um, gosh, thanks! :wink:
> 
> miz  bulls
> 
> ...


Does that mean no bio? I could proof it via PM first! :clown:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Maybe we should start a Headshots Gallery for each forum's regulars


The link doesn't come up for me, but based on the URL I'm not sure if I'll be scared again.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Sam Smith is on NBA-TV right now, he just said "Ray Allen is a great player, but he doesn't like to be touched.

I'm recording it, will post it soon.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

where is lizzy?!?!?!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Sam Smith is on NBA-TV right now, he just said "Ray Allen is a great player, but he doesn't like to be touched.
> 
> I'm recording it, will post it soon.


Sounds accurate, you sure Sam said it? :clown:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

HAWK23 said:


> where is lizzy?!?!?!


Is she still at RealGM?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Is she still at RealGM?



i never have been to realgm to be honest haha... I went from ESPN boards to here and never searched elsewhere... 

I always had such a crush on lizzy  

haha


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Well Krakken, you've obviously satisfied Miz's first requirement. Now how do you feel about Kirk?


I can make it work. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

boys. please. stop. save a little for friday. honestly! 

but, i guess we scared off that *tooeasy* guy though, so something positive has come from it.





:biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> Sounds accurate, you sure Sam said it? :clown:


Yeah, I'm positive! I'll have the audio ready in a minute, you can find out for yourself!! :biggrin: 

And I notice that miz was showing off her ring-less left hand... is that a sumliminal cry for a husband or at least a fiance? :angel: 

Not for me, I'm very happily married, just sayin'...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Yeah, I'm positive! I'll have the audio ready in a minute, you can find out for yourself!! :biggrin:
> 
> And I notice that miz was showing off her ring-less left hand... is that a sumliminal cry for a husband or at least a fiance? :angel:
> 
> Not for me, I'm very happily married, just sayin'...


I'm relocating.......


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Bullsville Audio Clips 

Go here, click on the player.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: SONICS: Ray Allen - "It's a payback game for us."*

<B>"shot blockers Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler wait inside"</B>

anyone notice that? :cheers:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> boys. please. stop. save a little for friday. honestly!
> 
> but, i guess we scared off that *tooeasy* guy though, so something positive has come from it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, miz NOT like "tooeasy"! :clown: Down Krakken!

I'm getting a lot of use out of this clown face today. Not sure if its just because its so easy to reach for or if it really works the best...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I'm relocating.......


Krakken, ain't no way we're letting you hook up with miz....until you 

A) go with the cutesy Kirk avatar

or 

B) go with the cutesy miz avatar

:clown: 


damn clown, there he is again.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Yeah, miz NOT like "tooeasy"! :clown: Down Krakken!
> 
> I'm getting a lot of use out of this clown face today. Not sure if its just because its so easy to reach for or if it really works the best...


If it were friday, my avatar would be flexing his pecs..... :biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ray doesn't like to be touched eh ?

Only by himself I here


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Krakken, ain't no way we're letting you hook up with miz....until you
> 
> A) go with the cutesy Kirk avatar
> 
> ...


I haven't seen them. But I'm not sure I shouldn't be very afraid right now....


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

What's up with miz talking in the 3rd person ?

If I didn't know better I'd swear that Gary Payton is posting on the boards and is a Bulls fan


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

It occurred to me, if we could get someone to make a revelation (tooeasy you still there?) maybe we could push this pre-game thread count higher than the actual game thread count.

Of course, if RAY STARTS WHINING DURING THE GAME that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW 

Sam Smith is a boob of Anna Nicole Smith proportions


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What's up with miz talking in the 3rd person ?
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd swear that Gary Payton is posting on the boards and is a Bulls fan


I'm not sure, but Mr. T pity dat fool Allen when Tyson rams dat shot down his ever lovin' whiney throat - again.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Red Kerr's what's the worst thing about coaching-

"Having 5 guys out there running around with my paycheck."


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Yeah, what's up with that... is there a one woman limit here or something? It makes you wonder if maybe Miz did away with Liz


I think there must be a one chica limit. *bullsmaniac!* was quickly replaced by *Lizzy!*, who never seemed to coincide with *The Mizzes!*.... makes one a little curious.

_I, too, am a beautiful woman....._


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> i'll save you the troubling thoughts...the doubt...the insecurity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un Bullievable to see this. Shes a bad mama jamma!

whos bust is that? (to the left :angel: )


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Un Bullievable to see this. Shes a bad mama jamma!
> 
> whos bust is that? (to the left :angel: )


elvis is IN the building fleet!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> The link doesn't come up for me, but based on the URL I'm not sure if I'll be scared again.


You can just get there using the link on the left 

It's the gallery that shows the pictures of the players, but maybe we can modify it to be a Miz gallery- that'd probably get more traffic to the site


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> You can just get there using the link on the left
> 
> It's the gallery that shows the pictures of the players, but maybe we can modify it to be a Miz gallery- that'd probably get more traffic to the site



:| 

are we done here? well, until friday anyway. 

:wink:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> :|
> 
> are we done here? well, until friday anyway.
> 
> :wink:


Looks like everybody has left for the real party miz. guess all thats left here is to sweep up and turn out the lights. oh, happy birthday. :clown: 

damn clown

THE END


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The ROY said:


> ya'll still got beat, shut the (nomasked cursing) up
> 
> the sonics really ain't that hot, last year ya'll was HORRIBLE too..this year ya'll just happen to figure out the ONLY thing ya'll are good at and tried to run with it..ya'll won't even make it out of the first round with that style
> 
> ray allen & rodmonavic are leavin next year, so i'll be on your board to talk trash to you when ya'll don't win more than 20 games next season


Yea, yall goofy ****** said we wasnt gonna win 20 games this season if I recall


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Hmmmm, I had Ray figured to be more classy than this. One game against the Bulls and he seemed to know Hinrich and Duhon and how they play defense intimately. One game and a poor outing against the Bulls is not going to tell you the whole story. Try following them every game of the season for a couple years. The maybe we'll listen to the yours and the Sonics complaints.


Whats the difference here? Oh yeah! Ray was actually on the court with them, you guys simply watched the game. Kirk did an EXCELLENT job getting inside the Sonics heads, especially Ray Allen. Besides, I have been following the Bulls since the late 90's this is the first year I'm not going to get to a game (unless they make the playoffs then I'll go). in years. So yeah, I know this team. Ray knows these players. You know very little if anything


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Whats the difference here? Oh yeah! Ray was actually on the court with them, you guys simply watched the game. Kirk did an EXCELLENT job getting inside the Sonics heads, especially Ray Allen. Besides, I have been following the Bulls since the late 90's this is the first year I'm not going to get to a game (unless they make the playoffs then I'll go). in years. So yeah, I know this team. Ray knows these players. You know very little if anything


You must go to HS with Slugga. For the record grasshopper, Allen could have played a whopping 2 games (last year) against Hinrich and 0 games against Duhon. Thats is the extent of their NBA careers in case you weren't aware. Back to school you go now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> You must go to HS with Slugga. For the record grasshopper, Allen could have played a whopping 2 games (last year) against Hinrich and 0 games against Duhon. Thats is the extent of their NBA careers in case you weren't aware. Back to school you go now.



One game with Hinrich last season due to injury.


----------

